# CRAFTEX B2198 VARIABLE SPEED CAST IRON BED WOOD LA



## jkoehler (Nov 28, 2007)

i was wondering if anyone has had any experience with this lathe or knows anything about it?
there is one up for auction starting at $150 and i am thinking about bidding on it.

Thank you


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 28, 2007)

I believe that Craftex is manufactured for Busy Bee(Canada). Don't have one of these but I'm very leary of their overall quality based on other items.JMO

-Peter-


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 28, 2007)

Craftex is made for busy bee, which is very similar to HF or Grizzly in the states - which means imported tool painted and then sold with a different brand name...

Now as you know, some HF tools are great, and some are bad...this one that you're looking at is a doppleganger for the HF34706 clone of the Jet 1236, so I'd probably bid on that one - provided it doesn't go too high - you can get the HF on sale for not much more than that, brand new! 

That's what I did, anyway...if you're anywhere near the US, take a trip down to Harbor Freight, and get their version of it...proven reliable in my shop, and a lot of bang for your buck!  The personal exemption's been raised to 400 dollars after 48 hours too, so no danger of paying duty on it! 

Andrew


----------

